# On the road health care



## bardamu (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering what on the road healthcare resources, strategies etc. yall use?

I recently ran into a book called "where there is no doctor" put out by the Hesperian Foundation. Its a healthcare book based around the premise that there are no medical facilities the area and was designed for remote villages. It covers everything from setting bones and treating stab wounds to scabies and tb. I now keep this in my pack at all times. Highly recommended.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 7, 2012)

moved to how-2 section.


----------

